# Elvira- my new Rose Haired tarantula



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i rode a bus all the way to oroville california to buy her from a boy who was selling her at a good price. all the ones i have seen were $30+. he was selling her for $15 including her cage... i couldnt resist. he has had her up on craigslist for 2 weeks and i decided i wanted her today since no one else did


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh my... sorry I don't like it lol. It *looks* evil.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Oh my... sorry I don't like it lol. It *looks* evil.


shes ok. ive been holding her all night and she seems really friendly. shows no aggression at all... shes my first tarantula so im a little uncomfortable with her


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol the hairy legs make me itchy... I am terrified of spiders. What does she eat?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

crickets, yeah her legs kinda itch my skin too so i just keep on long sleeved shirts. its actually two little hooked claws that hold onto things much like the curved claws of a rat... i think idk what else to compare it to


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If she were to bite... would it be poisonous? How much does she weigh? lol


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I've wanted a tarantula since I was little! So cute. =] Do you know how old she is or if she'll get any bigger?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

if she bit yes it is poisinous but not deadly enough to kill... just make a little ill

she weighs 9 grams

i do not know how old she is but i do know from seeing other rose haired tarantulas that she will get bigger but not much more. she is still young. the kid bought her and got bored with her 4 months later. he never held her... only his friends did


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

Toby said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!1


LOL!!!! do you like or is that a schocked OMG


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Ack I'm jealous. I've wanted a tarantula forever! 
She's lovely


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you. i have too but i cant afford $30- $50 as ive seen them priced elsewere. i had been watching that ad on CL for $15 for the longest time and i texted him yesterday to see if he still had her. im happy he did. i just wish i could cuddle with her but im not gonna push my luck since the thought of fangs scare me. shes my first poisinous creature.... well not counting the garden spiders (about the size of a quarter in my town)


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I've always been fascinated with tarantulas... they look super cute and fuzzy, like a stuffed animal, but my instinct is to stay the **** away!! My cousin had one and I loved to look at it but I don't think I'd be too comfortable holding one. XD I did consider it for a while but I knew it'd take a lot of effort to be able to handle it regularly. =P

Super cool!


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I think I would be wary for a while too. I've heard those fangs hurt like **** lol
I've always wanted a Cobalt Blue Tarantula, but it's more for the experienced keepers, and I don't believe they are even supposed to be handled. But they are gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> I've always been fascinated with tarantulas... they look super cute and fuzzy, like a stuffed animal, but my instinct is to stay the **** away!! My cousin had one and I loved to look at it but I don't think I'd be too comfortable holding one. XD I did consider it for a while but I knew it'd take a lot of effort to be able to handle it regularly. =P
> 
> Super cool!



thank you. maybe when you come back over i can pick her up and let you look at her and then maybe hold her when and if you are interested. shes really calm and friendly. 


a wesite about them

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reptiles/spiders/rosehairtarantula.php


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

That'd be fun! I'd like to try just to prove I'm not a chicken. XD


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

lol good. i like to see people willing to try new things. talk to you soon


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

Whoa, whoa.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

lol shes pretty awsome


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

I can appreciate the beauty in such a creature but just seeing the picture of the spider makes em twitchy and feel like they're crawling all over me.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that tarantula's are amazing and beautiful creatures. They are the kind of pet that doesn't like too much human effect, but they won't harm you as long as you show them proper respect and handling. I went with a friend to buy a Rose Hair with him and grew very jealous, wanting to keep it for myself  Now seeing your beautiful tarantula makes me want one even more, but for right now I have enough pets tehe. 

Anyways, Rose Hairs are supposed to be the most laid back species of tarantula, which is why they are so popular as pets. It is rare that they will bite you and if they do, the lady at the pet store said the fangs are like hooks and will get stuck in the skin. So to remove the fangs, take a credit card or other card and push it underneath the fangs, to pop them out. It may hurt, but will not kill you. :3 

When my friend brought the tarantula to my house, I set up the 8 gallon tank for the little beauty, using a large flat rock, soil and other things from past pets, like a rock cave. It was rather fun to set up such a natural habitat like that, since with the ratties I use a lot of man-made items. 

Good luck with your new lady, let us know how she is doing


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

I would not expect a response on this soon. This user may have been banned.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Eluin said:


> I would not expect a response on this soon. This user may have been banned.


*eyebrow raises* What what?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Alethea said:


> Eluin said:
> 
> 
> > I would not expect a response on this soon. This user may have been banned.
> ...


She has been banned. Read the locked thread/topic in the Accidental Litters area and you will see why.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

Really pretty colors for a spider( terrified of the creepy crawlers lol) but even for a spider shes really pretty and surprisingly soft looking  ...she doesnt even freak a lil when you hold her?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Crickett, the user will not respond..if she ever reads this though, that's a lovely spider. I've always wanted one. They can be held and they're usually not that scared, I've never been afraid of them and they've never been afraid of me. Thay're really neat.


----------

